# Rotary Mats & Cutter?



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi!

Hobby Lobby has a 40% off sale of one item. I am looking to buy some supplies for quilting. 

Is a rotary mat a need or just good to have? What size mat do I need?
Are rotary cutter like scissors for fabric?

I am planning to start to quilt (taking it slow and small to begin) and am not sure what I need as basics to begin.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think those two items are essential for quilting! It makes life so much easier. The cutters are like a pizza cutter to help slice through the fabric easily. Just remember that they are VERY sharp and learn to close them(if not automatic) after every cut.

Buy the biggest mat that you can afford, you won't regret it. Also a couple of rulers in different sizes. I have a couple that cover the width of fabric, one that's something like 3"x10" and 8"x12"(not sure of exact sizes). I use these 3 rulers the most.

Have fun, it's very addictive!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly. The biggest mat you can afford and a good rotary cutter are essential. Of course, you will need the rulers to use both.  Accuracy is key, and these items are far more accurate than those scissors. Good luck!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I started with an 18 x 24" mat and never regretted it. Small enough to use almost anywhere but large enough to cut across the width of a piece of folded fabric. I suggest a 45mm rotary cutter -- the medium size. Blades are less expensive, and I often use the carpet cutter blades from Harbour Freight -- $2.00 for a pack of 2. 

I purchased this set from Walmart for a friend who is new to quilting for Christmas. It contains the mat, cutter and 6 x 24" ruler for $27.00. It is a fabulous bargain as the mat alone would usually be about that price. I also sent her a 6-1/2 square ruler to round out the set. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fiskars-Rotary-Cutting-Set/12335930

Here's a good video on how to use a rotary cutter. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjQNY9j_PIQ[/ame]


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If you want to cut yardage, you really need a 24 x 36 inch mat. The more you fold your fabric, the less accurate your cuts will be. An 8 x 24 inch ruler is the perfect match for that.

Example: Your quilt pattern says to cut strips 2 inches by width of fabric. The width of the fabric, fold in half with selvage sides together, will be about 21 inches. You need the larger mat and ruler to cut this, otherwise you must fold it in half again, and I promise you without a lot of practice, your cuts will not be as accurate this way.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are going to use a rotary cutter, you need to learn how to use it. When you buy, ask a salesperson to teach you how to handle the fabric and cut.

Before making your purchase, what pattern are you planning to make? If you are new to quilting, I'd suggest simple squares. Once you know how to make a 9 patch checkerboard, you can make an Irish Chain. Once you can make half squares, you can make stars.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

CJ said:


> If you want to cut yardage, you really need a 24 x 36 inch mat. The more you fold your fabric, the less accurate your cuts will be. An 8 x 24 inch ruler is the perfect match for that.
> 
> Example: Your quilt pattern says to cut strips 2 inches by width of fabric. The width of the fabric, fold in half with selvage sides together, will be about 21 inches. You need the larger mat and ruler to cut this, otherwise you must fold it in half again, and I promise you without a lot of practice, your cuts will not be as accurate this way.


 Although I have a 24 x 36", mat I find I use my 18 x 24" a lot more. It also cuts the width of fabric folded once. I completely agree with you that the less folds the better.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use my mat to square up my fabric, so the bigger the area, the better in my opinion. But I also have a small 17 inch square mat that spins that I LOVE!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you all. I plan to start small as advised in a different thread. I figure that if I could have the supplies ready while watching tutorials then I could try to follow along.

I have always wanted to have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY quilted banner in separate pieces (like H is its own). So that is what I plan to start with. I don't have a pattern or understand sizing, although I think a standard sheet of paper (8.5 x 11) would be fine.

I was thinking that once I understand the basics, I will be able to start working on the H. And then each completed "letter quilt" won't be as tricky because it is 13 separate projects. 

I cannot go to a store to ask the salesperson (I have to buy online). I will be looking at You-Tube and reading about it all.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> Thank you all. I plan to start small as advised in a different thread. I figure that if I could have the supplies ready while watching tutorials then I could try to follow along.
> 
> I cannot go to a store to ask the salesperson (I have to buy online). I will be looking at You-Tube and reading about it all.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


You have a great resource right here, there are so many quilters and, although we all have our own way of doing things we can answer any question that comes up, then you can pick the answer that seems best for you. Don't be shy!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

After you make a cut, look at it. Does it start on the yellow line, but end up just off the line? This is not a straight cut. You are pushing the ruler to the side. Could be the way you use your cutter, but could be the hand pressing on the ruler.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have an 18 x 24 inch mat. I am self taught. It took some trial and error but I can pretty well cut square now. I like the 5" x 24" ruler with the lip on one end. I hand the lip over the edge of my mat and that helps keep the ruler straight as I cut. I also use my medium size rotary cutter more than any.


----------

